# Langliers on 1-26-03



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fished it Sunday evening and it was slow. We got two bites, one was a 9 incher and the other one was 17. Fished in 16 feet of water. Tried all sorts of presentations with no luck. Wind was howling from the south. Fishing has really slowed for us since the first time we were down there. Not saying others arent catching them but the eyes are getting hard to come by for us. Hopefully something picks up here before next weekend.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Hows the action down on Oahe lately? I'm thinking about heading down there for a change of scenery.


----------

